# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Probleme me kapsllëkun

## Optical

Nese dikush mund te keshilloje ndonje barë apo ndonje gje tjeter per kete problem!

Vllau im ka probleme me jashteqitje dhe nuk dihet shkaku.

Pershembull tenton te del jasht qdo dite por si duket nuk mblidhet i teri ushqimi dhe nuk jashteqet.

Pres keshillat dhe sygjerimet e juaja!

----------


## panchovilla

Une e di qe nje person me ate problem duhet te haje me shume gjellera me leng. Mos te haje vetem gjera te thata. Ndoshta ka ndonje mjek apo dikush tjeter qe din me shume.

----------


## White_Angel

Sic tha edhe anetari me siper , Duhet te perdori sa me shume lengje qe te jete e mundur , supera te ndryshme . Duhet te evitoj ushqimet e thata , si pilaf , makarona , buke , etj etj.

Gjithe te mirat edhe shpresoj te behet sa me mire vellai.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Une kam patur gjyshen me probleme me jashteqitjen dhe gjeja e pare qe do sugjeroja eshte *kumbulla te thata* (ka plot neper grocery stores).

Nese ato se bejne punen atehere mund te perdori ilace. Nje shembull qe me vine ndermend eshte *ex - lax* (keto definetly e bejne punen).

----------


## Qerim

Ilaci me i mire (dhe pa rrezik)jane tubetat me glicerine anal (ne prapanice).Ato aktivizojne refleksin e jashteqitjes.
Ilac tjeter jane edhe cajra per jashteqitje qe besoj se gjen ne nje dyqan cajrash.

----------


## White_Angel

optical shiko kete temen ketu . Flet per kapsllekun edhe mund te te ndihmoje .


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=53653




Gjithe te mirat .

----------


## bayern

Nje fjale e vetme te hap kanalin : SUPOSTO

----------


## TiLoNcE

provo Kiwi  thuj

----------


## Alket123

Pi 1 liter vaj ulliri pastaj ta shikoje kapslleku kur te rrish gjysmen e dites ne banjo.

----------


## Undefined

Shpresoj tju ndihmoj disi me informacionin e meposhtem...Sherim sa me te shpejte!
Nese eshte problem kapslleku do te rekomandoja marrjen e masave te menjehereshme pasi mund te shkaktoje probleme te tjera si hemorroids apo cancer ne zorren e trashe...

disa informacione per hemorroidet...
*Simptomat e hemorroideve perfshijne:*
-kruarje anale				
-Dhimbje anale, sidomos kur ulesh	
-derdhje gjaku I paster…dmth ngjyre e hapur	
-dhimbje gjate jashtqitjes
*Ndalimi I hemorroideve:*
Ndalohet duke ndaluar kapslleku, ku shume prej postimeve te mesiperme jane shpjeguar 
Pi shume lengje, te pakten 8 gota per dite                                  
Ha shume ushqime me fiber si psh: fruta, perime, grains 
ose mund te marresh edhe suplemete fibre.
*Per trajtimin e hemorroideve:* 
kremi corticosteroid mund te ndihmoje ne reduktimin e dhimbjeve dhe  enjtje
Te konsiderueshem jane edhe kremerat me lidocaine 
-Vish veshmbathje pambuku
-Evito letrat me parfum apo ngjyra
-Banjot e bera ne vaske me uje te ngrohte
Ne raste te ekzagjeruara Hemorroidesh…atehere recomandohet Hem-Relief, i konsideruar si numer nje ose Peranil tm, kleri tea gjithashtu eshte I mire
Dhe si perfundim nje tjeter alternative eshte operacioni
*Testet e bera per te diagnozuar hemoroidet jane:* 
-Stool guaiac – per te pare prezencen e gjakut ne zoren e trashe 
-Sigmoidoscopy-examinim I brendshem per ne rectum…per te pare mundesine e ndonje colon cancer
-Anoscopy – duke pare pjesen anale

----------


## Optical

Ka nje hemoroid  :i ngrysur: 

Ndihmon kush si duhet sheruar,pos operacionit.

Apo nese nuk ka zgjidhje tjeter ather do te ishte opcion.

----------


## PINK

Leng Kumbulle dore me 1 . lol 

Me sollen njehere ca juice pe kumbulle dhe e mora ne pune ta pija , so kur e nxorra pasi ishte goxha shishe e madhe i dhashe njeres qe ate kohe ishte pregnant dhe kishte probleme me kapsllikun , por njera teper kurioze qe isshte mire si molla  kerkoi dhe ajo nje gote ..hihihihihi 
Hera e pare  qe pashe te beje efektin brenda 15 min ... epo ti lere ti gjitha cpo bente punen etc ,, dhe te vrapoje per ne ladies room  Tjetra me nje shpejtesi sketerre skisha pare , dhe mos dale qe andej for the rest of the day ...hiihihihih o zot kur e kujtoj mori leje e shkreta iku ne shpi se sja dilte dot lart e poshte e poshte e lart shkalleve ....  :ngerdheshje: 

So lengje frutash kumbulle , kivi ... ndihmojne shume .

----------


## Vajz_Kosove

Arsyen per kapsllekun (Obstipation):

*Ushqim gabimor:Obstipationi kronike vjen: 
-nga ushqimi i varfer i lèndè balasti,
-nga pamjaftueshmeria e lengeve
-nga ndonje medikament e cila paralizon muskulaturen e zorres e trashè (Colon)

*Munges e levizjes: Levizja e njeriut esht mekanizmi e cila i aktivizon ne ket rast edhe zorret. Cdo form e gjimnastikes e stimulon veprimtarin e zorreve.

*Probleme psiqike (Depressioni),-konflikte te pazgjedhura psiqike(familjare)

Ndihm per vetveten:
*Kumbulla te freskta apo te thata,
*Kajsi, shalqin,hurme,lengje te pemve dhe perimeve,laker arme (tharpt), Kafe,

Keto stimulojn funksionimin e zorreve.

PS: Raste te tilla duhet dhen edhe moshen ju lutem

me nderime 

Vajz_Kosove

----------


## zebrone

Te haje pilaf edhe me mire do behet....

----------


## Undefined

> So lengje frutash kumbulle , kivi ... ndihmojne shume


Kiwi, duhet te theksoj se do ta keqesonte gjendjen nese ka hemoroid sepse shkakton gerricje dhe kuptohet rrit demtimin e zorreve tashme te acaruara!



> Ka nje hemoroid 
> 
> Ndihmon kush si duhet sheruar,pos operacionit.
> 
> Apo nese nuk ka zgjidhje tjeter ather do te ishte opcion


operacioni eshte opsion i fundit...sikurse kam permendur me larte Hem-Relief eshte nje nga diagnozat shume pozitive ose caji Kleri 
Uroj sherim te shpejte!

----------


## dardajan

> Ka nje hemoroid 
> 
> Ndihmon kush si duhet sheruar,pos operacionit.
> 
> Apo nese nuk ka zgjidhje tjeter ather do te ishte opcion.


1-duhet  te  fuse  te  ndenjurat  ose  (b.ythet)  ne  nje  legen  apo  vaske  me  uje  te  nxehte,  dhe  te  qendroje  per  rreth  20  minuta  dy  here  ne  dite, aty  ne  uje  duhet  te  provoje  te  kryeje  jashteqitje , edhe  ne  qoftese  nuk  ka , pasi  uji  i  nxehte  dhe  avulli  depertojne  ne  brendesi,  dhe  lirojne venen  e  bllokuar , nga  ku  eshte  mbledhur  edhe  gjaku.

Disa  keshilla  per  parandalimin  e  hemoroideve.



2-Nuk  duhet  te  qendroje  kurre  me  te  ndenjura  ne  vende  te  ftohta

3-Nuk  duhet  te  haje  ushqime  me  piper  ose  te skuqura

4-Ne  farmaci  ka  nje  tubet  kunder  hemoroideve  i  cili  funksionon  shum  mire  dhe  lehteson  100%

5-Mbas  nevojave  personale  duhet  te  lahet  gjithmon  me  uje  te  paster  dhe  jo  vetem  me  leter

po  te  kryej  te  gjitha  keto  egziston  nje  mundesi  e  larte  qe  ti  zhduket  hemoroidi

----------


## Kreksi

> 1-duhet  te  fuse  te  ndenjurat  ose  (b.ythet)  ne  nje  legen  apo  vaske  me  uje  te  nxehte,  dhe  te  qendroje  per  rreth  20  minuta  dy  here  ne  dite, aty  ne  uje  duhet  te  provoje  te  kryeje  jashteqitje , edhe  ne  qoftese  nuk  ka , pasi  uji  i  nxehte  dhe  avulli  depertojne  ne  brendesi,  dhe  lirojne venen  e  bllokuar , nga  ku  eshte  mbledhur  edhe  gjaku.
> 
> Disa  keshilla  per  parandalimin  e  hemoroideve.
> 
> 
> 
> 2-Nuk  duhet  te  qendroje  kurre  me  te  ndenjura  ne  vende  te  ftohta
> 
> 3-Nuk  duhet  te  haje  ushqime  me  piper  ose  te skuqura
> ...


Ilaçi me efikas eshte "PREPARATION - H"  shume efikas,tjerat nuk bejn, dhe me kryesorja eshte si e ceku mjeku, mos te ngreni speca fare deh sallce te kuqe edhe pse jua kenda...
por per mos me ardhur deri tek mbetja kaps, duhet marrur sheshegher ilaçe nder to jan disa pako me pluhur si sheqer dhe vehen ne nje gote ujë   ky ilaç quhet "SPASFON"

----------


## Veshtrusja

ne fakt une kam degjuar se te qendrosh ne uje te nxehte ndihmon per te leshuar guret qe zhvillohen...

ps: gjithashtu kam degjuar se ullinjt te bejne kaps, kshu qe i evitoni (edhe pse jane te shishem lol)

----------


## FЯODO

Kumbulla te thata (dried plums => prunes) sic sugjeroi Veshtrusja dhe sigurisht Ex-Lax
2 copa cokollate ex-lax jane shume efektive



Per probleme te tilla do sugjeroja te mos perdorte ilace por mjekime natyrale.
Shko ne GNC e atje do e gjesh produktin perkates.

----------

